# Hello



## BillH (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,
I am 53 and my wife is 52. We have been married for 12 years, and we had dated for one year before the wedding. She is my second, and I am her third. I had four sons from my first marriage and she had a boy and a girl in her first, no additional ones from her second. Her daughter has 2 sons, so I am a step grandpa and my wife is an actual grandma. She adopted my 3 oldest sons (I ended up with full custody of them) as they turned 18.

We go to the gym everyday, CrossFit 3x per week. We eat a very healthy diet, pretty much 100% paleo/primal. We like red wine.

We are perhaps yuppie hippies. We look conservative and have normal jobs, but our outlook is definitely non-judgmental.

We are very happy together and do almost everything together, other than an occasional sip n paint or similar event. She even likes fishing with me.

I ended up here through some surfing when I was looking for some ideas on creative ways to keep things peppy in the bedroom. We were as wild and as creative as any two people could have been, but after 13 years of craziness, I fear I am running out of ways to make 90% of our intimate times mind blowing. There are no complaints from her, by the way. I am just being proactive.

Thanks


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Pretty amazing to get to the gym every day. And I didn't know red wine was paleo/primal. Hipster cavemen? Love it ! lol


----------

